# kilómetro arriba, kilómetro abajo



## Summer_rose

Bon dia,

Com es podria traduir al català la següent frase?:

"Está a doscientos kilómetros de distancia, kilómetro arriba, kilómetro abajo"

El que no sé com traduir, concretament, és la construcció "kilómetro arriba, kilómetro abajo", per tal de donar la idea que la quantitat esmentada és aproximada o bé no té gaire importància.

Moltes gràcies per endavant i una salutació a tothom,

Summer


----------



## Dixie!

Què tal un _més o menys_?

O bé _Es troba a *uns* dos-cents quilòmetres de distància_...


----------



## geego

O bé:

_...a dos-cents quilòmetres, si fa no fa._


----------



## RIU

...a dos-cents quilòmetres, pam amunt, pam avall.


----------



## nurifran

i també "kilometre amunt, kilòmetre avall" no????
totes són correctes...  la que poso jo és la literal, tot i que jo diria més provablement és "està a uns 200 km de distància" (i és la més formal)
i parlant afegiria també un "més o menys" al darrera, que no és correcte perquè ja has dit "uns", però oralment s'utilitza per donar èmfasi....


----------



## The_Joker

Efectivament, jo  també crec que és correcte dir "quilòmetre amunt, quilòmetre avall" (personalment no ho he llegit mai, però no hi veig cap error per no usar-ho), a més de totes les possibilitats que ja han mencionat.

També és correcte dir:

Es troba a dos-cents quilòmetres de distància, aproximadament.


----------



## Summer_rose

Moltes gràcies a tots per les vostres respostes!  Crec que la que més m'agrada és "pam amunt, pam avall", tot i que totes les opcions que hi heu dit són molt bones! Gràcies de nou i una salutació ben cordial,

Summer


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Es podria traduir també 'quilòmetres més, quilòmetres menys'?
Gràcies a tothom.


----------



## jaume60

RIU said:


> ...a dos-cents quilòmetres, pam amunt, pam avall.


 
També diem pam més pam menys.

Jaume


----------

